# CO2 tanks on craigslist



## MacFan

This is a great deal! These are sizes you can exchange at home depot. I'm tempted, but not quite motivated enough to go get them. Already have three 10lb and one 20lb tank so I'm covered. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/1388366557.html


----------



## angel004

That is exactly what I am looking for. Wish I were in TX.


----------



## david lim

that is a good deal.


----------



## MacFan

I've bought many of my other ones on Ebay. Occasionally you can find old beat up ones. As long as all the components are there and the green CO2 label is there, you can exchange them for full ones and the one you turn in gets serviced, etc. If you get one you want to keep and refill as your own, it's much harder to find places to fill it, plus you get charged for the maintenance and testing they require. 

Inside Dallas City limits, Home Depot doesn't carry any welding gases. And when I get it from welding places inside the city, there are some extra fees that increase the price quite a bit. But if I go to the adjacent towns, I can exchange the 10lb for $16 or $18 I think. The one near where I work wasn't keeping them in stock which was frustrating, but I finally brought it up to the store manager and last time I went, they had some, so I'm hoping it remains that way. 

Michael


----------



## mythin

http://www.koetterfire.com/ This is where I always go to re-fill my tanks. Its really cheap too, $12 dollars to refill my 10# tank and they fill my own tank up not exchange. i think 15-20# is also about $15-16. Its right off harry hines in dallas, just drive around to the back, dont go in the front door, and they have people back there that refill it.


----------



## theverm

Hi guys,

I am thinking of getting this kit from drsfosternadsmith.com: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9935

It says in the description to use a 5lb CO2 tank. Can someone please tell me if the 20lb tanks on sale at craigslist will fit this kit? If not, where in the richardson/plano/wylie/murphy are can I find a good used 5lb tank.

Thanks.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

The size probably doesn't make that much of a difference when you are talking about regulators, just don't turn the black knob on there too high or you could shatter the second dial.

I prefer the SMS-122 Milwaukee combo kit, where its the pH controlled CO2. You can turn your tanks acidic pretty fast without it, but thats just because I don't test my water very often. The ones I'm talking about are $300, I get mine from Aquabuys.com


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/1381192442.html

This one has a tank and regulator for $100. The regulator looks okay to me, you'd probably need a $9 timer. This would be cheaper than buying separate.


----------

